# My Barcelona



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## davidjiao2008 (Jul 9, 2009)

*really is a nice place ,hope i can have an opportunity to there*



Bristol Mike said:


> Awesome stuff, I loved Barcelona when I visited and you are amazing to start up this thread. Great photos .


really is a nice place ,hope i can have an opportunity to there


----------



## davidjiao2008 (Jul 9, 2009)

*agree with you*



MNiemann said:


> gorgeous. lovely. i'm jealous


agree with you


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Barcelona has such a nice mix of buildings.


----------



## davidjiao2008 (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks for you nice picture


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

*davidjiao2008*,ur wellcome.
im glad that u like the photos.hope u will visit barcelona someday too.:cheers:


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

The last photos from this first part of Barcelona.


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

Small part of Montserrat.


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

AradeanulNewYorkez said:


> Im glad you like them :cheers:
> I try hard to not post too many photos made in the same locations.


If this is the case, then why do you keep photographing the same buildings over and over?


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

*salaverryo*,until i like the photo and i get what i want.I post more of someting maybe someone likes one more then other.
And i sayd,"in the same location",not with the same buildings.like Av.Diagonal,Ramblas,Port Vell,Port Olimpic,Barri Gotic,Plaza de Espanya...

If ur in Barcelona you don't get enoungh with just one foto.You want more of it,like anyone from here that ask for more photos of something what they like.


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

So,this is the first part of my photos from the beautiful Barcelona.Made in May 2009.I hope that you all enjoy watching the photos from here.
For questions,comments,and requests,im here.If you want an original foto size without signature,tell me,i will send it.
Thank you all for the appreciations and comments.
And wait for the second part,for more.

:cheers: for Barcelona!


----------



## rigstelios (Dec 20, 2008)

This is a very very beautiful city to leave!!!! I want to visit Barcelona in the future


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

beautiful city! and great pictures! thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos from Barcelona city


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

appreciate that :applause: very very amazing city !


----------

